# LED Wiring Help



## david_saito (Sep 6, 2014)

Sounds to me when you twisted your wires together they were left exposed. The black and red are probably touching each other and causing a short. That would be why the wires are getting hot


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I figured out the problem. Two of my solder points were touching and causing a short. It took 5 minutes to figure it out and then everything was good to go.


----------



## david_saito (Sep 6, 2014)

Awesome. Glad you figured it out


----------

